# Ho track power question



## garret jax (Jul 12, 2007)

I am going to make a routed 4 lane track using mdf board. For a power source I would like to use tyco controllers and power pack because I have extras laying around. Can this be done? How would it be done?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I can't speak to the routed track deal as I've never done one. What I'm thinking though is if you're going to go to all the effort of routing something, I would go with something better than Tyco controllers and power packs.

IMHO, it's akin to restoring an old car and then using the same worn out junk engine that you started with. Looks super on the outside but it may blow up one block from your house.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Garrett, welcome....

LR is right on the money with his statements, do it right to start, you will be so much better off in the long run. Check this thread where people have been bouncing around power supply ideas.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=187121


----------



## garret jax (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw the 10 dollar power supply post. Can somebody explain how to set up the wires, what controllers I need etc. The more detail the better. Pictures would really help me here. All I saw in the power supply picture was a box. How does it go from there? I am not an electrician. I can route the track and put wire down for rails. Now I am trying to figure out how to get power to the track in an inexpensive way. BTW, is 12 volts enuff power. I still want to have enuff power to throw the cars off the track?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

12 volts is what you want for G-Jets, but for T-Jets and magna-tractions you want 18 to 20 volts. A variable power supply is best, it will cover all your cars, and you can bring the power down for your kids or new racers to keep them on the track.

This site has answers for everything you just asked, it's what got me started down the right path a year ago when I got back into this hobby:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm no electrician either and Greg Braun's site was a gold mine of info to get started.


----------



## garret jax (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Another question. It talks about a need for more power taps for longer tracks. Do you hook up the second power tap to the same controller? There is not a schmatic drawing on Braun's site that explains this issue. I am still not sure how to get power applied to different points on the track.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

where my wires come off the rails they gotp a 8 position terminal(i have 4 lanes). I run the jumper wires from there to the other side of the track to anothe 8 position terminal and then to the terminal track. I only use to power tracks layout not that big. there should be a wiring diagram somewhere out there. hopefully someone can put it in simpler terms than I did.


----------

